# Lecteur/graveur externe imac



## Tom75 (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Je possède un Imac dont le lecteur cd/dvd est cassé (le disque ne veut plus rentrer dedans). Je me demandais si je pouvais brancher un lecteur/graveur externe au mac pour continuer à lire des dvd ou cd dessus et pouvoir en graver. Quels sont ceux qui sont compatible? (Je possède snow leopard)

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Suzumebachi (28 Août 2012)

Nimporte quel graveur externe pour pc devrait être compatible. Moi j'utilisai à un moment un graveur pc LG avec un adapteur sata vers usb. Au pire y'a le superdrive externe pour MBA vendu par apple.


----------



## otgl (29 Août 2012)

Je confirme ce que @Suzumebachi a dit: n'importe quel graveur USB fait l'affaire. Tu peux même t'acheter un graveur Blu-Ray, pour graver à la fois des CDs, des DVDs, et des disques Blu-Ray.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2012)

Suzumebachi a dit:


> Nimporte quel graveur externe pour pc devrait être compatible.





otgl a dit:


> Je confirme ce que @Suzumebachi a dit: n'importe quel graveur USB fait l'affaire.



Eh nan, pas "n'importe quel" ! Si le graveur dans le boîtier est de marque NEC, il y a de bonnes chances pour que son fonctionnement sous Mac OS soit des plus erratiques (alors qu'il fonctionne très bien sous Windows). J'en ai un (non, récupéré dans une épave de PC), que je ne parviens à faire fonctionner (en USB, via ce bridge) que sous Bootcamp. Sous Mac OS (donc même ordi, même connexion), j'ai sans arrêt des messages d'erreur m'informant que la communication avec le graveur a été interrompue. Je l'ai aussi monté en interne dans mon PowerMac G4 sous Leopard server, pour voir, pareil, mêmes messages. Je serais un cas "isolé", je ne dirais pas mais il y a déjà eu ici plusieurs sujet faisant état de problèmes similaires avec des graveurs de cette marque.


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2012)

Si tu veux de la qualité, le mieux est de trouver du Pioneer, mais ils ne sont plus distribué en Europe. Par contre on en trouve aux US, chez OWC par exemple.

Je compte prendre un modèle BR un peu plus tard, maintenant qu'il y a un soft correct pour lire les BR sur Mac (pas merci Apple encore une fois).


----------

